# Dog Food..



## pmum (Oct 17, 2010)

I know these questions get old.. lol..
but its really nice to have each others feed back/input/etc...

Has anyone heard any negatives on Newmans Own Organic Dog Food??
Wet/or Dry..

They supposedly have a Grain free formula, so thats the one I am most
interested in. Just starting trying to find all the info. I can on it,
so at this point I'm not sure. 
Feeding Nutrisca at present, about two months now.
Seems okay, my guy seems to do okay on it.
Dog Adviser website gives Nutrisca a high 5
Newmans Own Organics a mid-upper 4.
Newmans would be easier for me to purchase..

Anyone have any experience with the dog food?? 
Thanks,,,
Happy ThanksGiving Everyone!!!!!!


----------

